# new EdMika FD 55mm 1.2 Aspherical EOS kit finally ready!



## ontarian (Jun 4, 2012)

I put a (really rough draft) listing up on eBay with a better one and instructional video going up in the next day or so. I have been asked regularly by many if the kit was ready yet so I'm putting the listing up rough and dirty. http://www.ebay.com/itm/180898801729?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_853wt_1274

Also I'm feeding a baby deer that is just learning how to walk that we found on beside the highway from a baby bottle right exactly now. Strange times.

Ed


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, Ed. If only I could find one of those lenses around locally.


----------



## ontarian (Jun 4, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen, I know I know. These were all taken tonight on my 5D3 using this exact EOS kit on my FD 55mm 1.2 Aspherical lens.



2C9C8373.jpg by Ontarian, on Flickr




2C9C8395.jpg by Ontarian, on Flickr




2C9C8409.jpg by Ontarian, on Flickr


----------



## random1283 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Ed,
Those pics make me very jealous of your aspherical, one of your kits is in the post to me at the moment for my regular 55mm S.S.C looking forward to it.

Either way I was going to ask if you think it would be do-able to paint the brass exterior of your adapter, obviously not on the mount due to wear. I thought maybe regular sand-prime-paint would work?

Thanks,


----------



## ontarian (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes you could paint the brass, I tried painting a flat non-reflective black most of one adapter's surfaces and tested it in high direct light shooting situations and could not find any measurable difference in pictures from a standard unpainted one. Brass also naturally becomes less shiny within a few months that helps reduce internal reflections. The aspherical kit I just launched at least has much of the brass shielded by the flat black Delrin material EdTraveller.

I finally made a quick youtube video showing the conversion process needed for the Aspherical FD 55 1.2, forgive the sensor dust, hit and miss focus and really loud birds, one day I'll get around to remaking all these properly and professionally.

EdMika FD 55mm 1.2 Aspherical Conversion kit instructions


----------

